# Anyone interested in some allroad sport logo caliper decals and shirts.....



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

I made up a logo for my caliper with the help of some other allroad members and juve and I sent the design over to House of Grafx to make me sime high temp vinyl stickers for my Brembos. While there I asked if they can do shirts too and they said sure. 1 day later I get the links. Figured I would share. 

Here is a quick pic of what the caliper decal will look like (red insert with white font and border) - FYI, this is BIAD's amazing caliper refinishing work that I photoshopped the design on for the first one. If you want, check out his other work : http://bravoindiaalpha.com/BIADesign/?page_id=123 

*IF ANYONE WANTS A DIFFERENT SIZE SAY FOR OEM CALIPERS, MEASURE AND EMAIL ME THE SIZE OR EMAIL THEM THE SIZE YOU NEED AND THEY WILL MAKE IT!* 










and here is the size it will be 










and here is the logo as an image in a black background 










Here are the shirt options. I get nothing from any of this, just needed a sticker so I did the legwork. 










Coupon code GRAFX15 takes 15% off $25 or more 

Here is the link to the shirts on their site: 

http://houseofgrafx.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=85&products_id=1625 

Caliper Logo.. Make sure you put an inset color in text box 
Color Choices 

http://houseofgrafx.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65_83_150&products_id=1626


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

Got an image of one of the allroad sport shirts from the printer. Thought I would share....


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

Red shirt....


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

Just got an email with 2 more pics


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

The first shirt (gray) is what I got. Decent t-shirt material and good graphics. An embroidered polo shirt would be cool.


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

bengone1 said:


> The first shirt (gray) is what I got. Decent t-shirt material and good graphics. An embroidered polo shirt would be cool.


 Good call. If you know anyone that can do it, I can send them the vector graphic to use. 

Also, here is a pic of another members calipers with the decal applied:


----------

